

Ask HN: Please review my website  - obaid

http://beta.mrtextbooks.com<p>The idea is to create a used textbooks market where users can post their book with ease and not have to register for an account when they post a book.<p>Thoughts?
======
njrc
I like the idea of easy registration, but I am not really sure that No
Registration Required is all that attractive to me (as a buyer or seller) for
this type of application.

Other user goods marketplaces give an idea of seller's histories, in form of
ratings, reviews, and so forth. I think that can be really helpful (and I do
tend to avoid Amazon marketplace sellers with low ratings). Is that a feature
you will want to provide?

Currently book listings have a Contact Seller link. I have not yet come across
multiple listings for the same book (different sellers). How will you
effectively distinguish those listings from each other?

Some smaller items that stood out:

<http://beta.mrtextbooks.com/browse> (Buy link) is broken. On Buy|By ISBN,By
Author, By Title all links point to the same search page. Each time though the
Title filter is selected. <http://beta.mrtextbooks.com/search> \- if no
matches are found (which could be due to filtering or simple title
mismatches), then the same form is displayed again. It would be really helpful
if you showed _some_ message indicating "No results were found - try
broadening your search" or something to that effect. Otherwise it may be hard
to tell if search is simply not working or if there just aren't any matches
for a given search.

